# convection ovens/hoods?



## pwood (Jan 5, 2010)

i'm sure you all have seen plenty of these things. i am reviewing a Crescor convection oven that will go undercounter and i was told only to be used to reheat. the literature says it will cook up to 100#s of meat at a time among other things. it also says that no hood is required but check local codes for any other requirements. i am seeing this type of disclaimer more and more where they pass the buck to the bo for the hood requirement. what  say ye on the convection oven situation. i ran a search in these archives but found nothing yet :mrgreen:


----------



## cda (Jan 5, 2010)

Re: convection ovens/hoods?

1-  vote no hood

if toatly enclosed oven


----------



## Coug Dad (Jan 5, 2010)

Re: convection ovens/hoods?

Would the IMC require a Type II Hood?


----------



## Big Mac (Jan 21, 2010)

Re: convection ovens/hoods?

And exactly how do you cook 100 pounds of meat without creating grease?


----------



## vegas paul (Jan 21, 2010)

Re: convection ovens/hoods?

Is it the literature, or the LISTING that states that no hood is required?  I believe there is a difference...


----------



## fatboy (Jan 25, 2010)

Re: convection ovens/hoods?

I agree with Big Mac....100#'s of meat = grease/smoke.

And also with VP, is it in the listing?


----------



## Rider Rick (Jan 25, 2010)

Re: convection ovens/hoods?

If an oven that cooks meat is not required to have a Type I Commercial Kitchen Hood then when is a Type I Hood required?

Rick


----------



## FredK (Jan 25, 2010)

Re: convection ovens/hoods?

INSTALLATION REQUIREMENTS:

• Check local vent hood codes for mobile Roast-N-Hold ovens.

Does say from the manufacture that it doesn't, but to check local codes.  About as clear as mud from the manufacture IMHO.  :?:


----------



## north star (Jan 25, 2010)

Re: convection ovens/hoods?

*pwood,*

*In your OP, you mentioned that the ' intent ' was to reheat the meat [ and meat products ]*

*and that it "COULD" cook up to 100#'s of meat.*

*Our AHJ DID allow an electric, self contained oven to be installed without a Type 1 hood &*

*system, but it was NOT an undercounter type.    Our application cooks slowly some ribs*

*for a Bar-B-Q business.  It had a drip pan built into the bottom and was self contained,*

*hence, no smoke, and grease laden vapors escaping to the atmosphere of the food*

*establishment.     The owner DID willingly agree to provide the literature on the self*

*contained unit.   It cooks up to aprox. 50 lbs. and produces some very tender and*

*succulent ribs.  Oh my!!   * 

*So, there ARE some appliances out there that will cook without the Type 1 Hood*

*system, but I would V E R Y  hesitant to approve anything under a counter.    My*

*recommendation would be to hold the owners "feet to the fire" and require them to*

*provide you with the necessary amount of literature for you to review and approve.*

*Essentially, place the burden of proof on them / him, ...if you are able to do this.*


----------



## Big Mac (Jan 25, 2010)

Re: convection ovens/hoods?

Can cook 100# of meat = Will at some point cook 100# of meat.

How may of you buy the argument that "I know the code says this building should be designed for an occupant load of 225, but honest we will only have an opccupant load of 35 at the most.


----------



## fatboy (Jan 27, 2010)

Re: convection ovens/hoods?

yup, heard that, been there, done that.......


----------



## MarkRandall (Jan 27, 2010)

Re: convection ovens/hoods?

I designed a commercial kitchen within my own church about 15 years ago. We put in a pair (stacked, freestanding) of convection ovens. At the time I found no requirements for hoods and we did not put any in. This is in a church, so they are not used daily, but in those 15 years, I've never seen a problem with smoke. Meats have been cooked in them. A pre school in the building, once a year, has a fundraiser night where they cook probably 40 - 50 Papa Murphy's pizzas. They'll cook several pizza at a time in each oven and I've never seen an issue. So all I can say, is, at least in this instance, I do not see a need for a hood on a convection oven.


----------

